# Liverpool to Host Cunard's 175th Birthday



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news...-mary-victoria-6297151#ICID=sharebar_facebook


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Who are they trying to kid? The company that made the name was consumed long ago and all that remains of Cunard is just the name, a brand, not a shipping company.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Much the same as Carnival's "P&O" 175th celebrations at Southampton, nothing to do with the long dead P&O SN Co but a marketing wheeze.

Ian


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeez you guys are miserable.....


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm/yesterday.18:31.re:liverpool to host cunard's 175 birthday,great clip.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

